# Subdued little girl - advice needed!



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I've now had Florrie for a week (yay!). When she came to me she was being fed Hills Science Plan soaked in water, but over the past week I've been transitioning her to Naturediet wet food mixed with a little Burns puppy kibble. (Although i should say that I am getting rid of the Burns and moving towards a raw or partially raw diet for both dogs.) Florrie's been eating well - not only her food, but also Frodo's, when she gets a chance. Basically, she'll eat anything and everything: unlike Frodo, who isn't particularly food-driven, she's a complete piglet. Given that there seemed to be no ill-effects from her thievery, I gave her just Naturediet yesterday.

Today, though, she isn't her normal bouncy self. She actually put herself to bed in her crate last night, and didn't ask to be let out of it this morning. Normally, she's jumping up and down when I open the door, but today I had to scoop her out. I gave her breakfast, and she ate every bit, but her poo was really, really dry, and she's been dragging her bottom along the floor. All she wants to do now is snuggle with me. Not my daughter; only me - and I can feel her little tummy gurgling. 

Am I right to presume that this is constipation? Or should I take her to the vet? I don't want to overreact, but Florrie just isn't herself at the moment. Any advice would be appreciated: thanks.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You may have went too fast transitioning her. If she's constipated, you can add a tiny bit of coconut oil, salmon oil or cod liver oil. She should be ok. Just feed itty bitty portions today to let her stomach calm down.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Things seem to be resolving themselves since this morning, thankfully. I took Florrie into the park for a little walk/carry in the sun, and although she was definitely quieter than normal, she seemed to enjoy it. She was very tired, though, and subsequently slept in her crate for 11/2 hours. I gave her Naturediet for lunch mixed with a little warm water to make it sloppy, and she's also had a lick of coconut oil. She had a poo about 10mins ago - half of it was hard, but what came out afterwards was much softer, so hopefully that's the blockage gone. She's back to stealing all Frodo's toys, so business has been resumed as usual in the SarahJG household!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Good!!! Poor little thing, constipation is not comfortable. Exercise does help move things along!


----------

